# Moving to Thailand from Latvia



## Annija (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello! I guess there have been hundreds of posts like this, but I' ll dare to write anyway. Me and my boyfriend, we are thinking of moving abroad to a place where capitalism hasn' t taken over the everyday life and we decided it could be Thailand. My boyfriend's dream is to live in a surfing rent ( )) ), however, I don' t have any idea from where to start. Should we winf a job before going to Thailand? I know we need a visa, than can be easily received. How fast do you think would it be possible to find a place to stay?
If if it important - we both have BA, mine is in International Relations, my boyfriend's occupation is connected with PR.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi

Have you been the Thailand yet? 

I don't know about the kind of jobs you can get in Thailand. I guess it won't be easy. But, as you have a BA in International Relations, maybe you should try getting a Thailand-based job with the UN or your embassy, etc. 

It is wonderful to have a dream and I admire you for trying to realise it. But I think you should try to save up a sizeable amount of money before you emigrate anywhere. Capitalism is, IMHO, pretty much everywhere, even in a Communist country like China.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Annija: To expand on newforestcats post; 


Start here. Read through this forum. The questions have been answered many, many times.

Short comment – do NOT come to Thailand with the intent of finding work. You must secure employment prior to arrival. The chances of you finding reasonable pay in Thailand are minimal.

Read the thread “Newbie thinking of moving to Thailand” by vadababy, last post by freedomfighter on October 20TH, located on the second page of this forum, as a start.

But read through this forum, there are many things to account for, number one is gainful employment. There are many other things to take into consideration and most are covered in the threads of this forum. 

Plan well, be very critical in your investigation and be very careful in your decision making. 

Good luck.


----------

